# Lexi's New Exercise Pen



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I got Lexi's new exercise pen over the weekend. I got the 24" high pen from PetSmart. I ended up getting some indoor/outdoor carpet to use under it. The great thing about the carpet is that it is light weight and easy to move and store. The carpet was $26 but it comes in 12 foot wide sections. I got a 5'X12' piece and then cut it in half. That left me with 2 5'X6' sections. My parents took the 2nd piece home so that I don't have to bring mine with me when I come.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww she is so darn cute!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww shes so cute


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lexi looks all settled in to her new "home"! BTW, I love her haircut! You did that yourself, didn't you?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awesome. Don't you love it when they're on their hind legs like that! They totally look like a little human child.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 13 2004, 12:57 PM
> *Awesome.  Don't you love it when they're on their hind legs like that!  They totally look like a little human child.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22669*


[/QUOTE]
My puppy does a whole dancing routine on her hind legs, although it makes me nervous. I am afraid she's going to hurt herself. I read somewhere that Maltese are spaniels...I'd be willing to bet they could be springer spaniels!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 13 2004, 11:55 AM
> *Lexi looks all settled in to her new "home"! BTW, I love her haircut! You did that yourself, didn't you?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22667*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I cut her hair almost 2 weeks ago. It looks a lot better now. At the time it was really choppy.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Dec 13 2004, 12:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My puppy does a whole dancing routine on her hind legs, although it makes me nervous. I am afraid she's going to hurt herself. I read somewhere that Maltese are spaniels...I'd be willing to bet they could be springer spaniels!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22676
[/B][/QUOTE]








springer spaniels









That reminded me of something that happened this week. Lexi tried to jump up on my bed (really high bed). She hit the side and kind of fell over backwards. She is fine. She didn't get hurt. It was actually kind of funny to see. I was laughing as I was checking to make sure she was ok.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a nice setup! It'll keep her out of trouble too! Hmmm... another Christmas gift idea!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Lexi's mom

do u still have the TAG of the exercise pen on the top right corner of the play pen??

i think i can see a yellow cardboard box tag thingy...

lexi is soo cute ! she looks like shes posing just for u to take her pic !


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 13 2004, 12:54 PM
> *Lexi's mom
> 
> do u still have the TAG of the exercise pen on the top right corner of the play pen??
> ...


[/QUOTE]

There is a little plate thing on the door. The manufacture put a sticker on it. I haven't got around to taking it off. 

There is also an outlet on the wall behind the pen.

Here are the other pictures I took of her and the pen: Exercise Pen


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 13 2004, 01:57 PM
> *There is also an outlet on the wall behind the pen.
> 
> Here are the other pictures I took of her and the pen: Exercise Pen
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22721*


[/QUOTE]

yea i was gonna mention the outlet too..i like observing the backgrounds of photos too..hahaha

i saw the other pics !! soo cute ! seems like she enjoys her playpen !

which show were u watching on tv when u took those pics?? hahah


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking...how much was it? I really need to get one of those for Bella.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 13 2004, 01:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i was gonna mention the outlet too..i like observing the backgrounds of photos too..hahaha

i saw the other pics !! soo cute ! seems like she enjoys her playpen !

which show were u watching on tv when u took those pics?? hahah








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22723
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was watching Extreme Makeover: Home Edition


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 13 2004, 03:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I was watching Extreme Makeover: Home Edition
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22738
[/B][/QUOTE]
that was a really nice house! and she so deserved it!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Dec 13 2004, 01:29 PM
> *If you don't mind me asking...how much was it?  I really need to get one of those for Bella.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22732*


[/QUOTE]

I got it at PetSmart. It is the gold 24" high MidWest pen. It has a door, which I love.. It was $59.99. If someone wants to order it off the internet I have a copy for free shipping from PetSmart. The code is JINGLE50, it is good until 11:59PM (EST) on Dec. 16, 2004 on orders of $50 or more.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Dec 13 2004, 02:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was a really nice house! and she so deserved it!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22740
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know. I felt bad for the family. That was cool what the CEO did.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

You will see how GREAT it is to have a Pen!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

P.S. - Lexi looks soo cute in the pen! Shes soo fluffy!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 13 2004, 04:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it at PetSmart. It is the gold 24" high MidWest pen. It has a door, which I love.. It was $59.99. If someone wants to order it off the internet I have a copy for free shipping from PetSmart. The code is JINGLE50, it is good until 11:59PM (EST) on Dec. 16, 2004 on orders of $50 or more.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22741
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks for the coupon code...I'm going to order one for Bella.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Before lunch Lexi was in the crate which I put in the pen. I just wanted her to get used to being in it while I was gone. But I figure she would be more comfortable in her crate. When I left the apartment at lunch time I left the crate door open so that she could walk around the pen. I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great photo! So glad she likes the pen. I've gotten to where I leave Sadie in the pen with the crate door open, too. It works great.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Great exercise pen. I bought the wrong one online and it turned out to be this super gigantic one for big dogs. It was from Precision Metal and was made very well.

My next exercise pen would be either..
a- Seabreeze Pen
Super light weight and portable









OR 

b- Super Yard
They have a pet version that is the same thing but more expensive. Many breeders use this and I think it's great


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh my! Shes just too cute!!









I was thinking of getting one from Sea Breeze.
What a great idea with the carpet!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Lexi looks so adorable in there!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 13 2004, 11:17 PM
> *Great exercise pen.  I bought the wrong one online and it turned out to be this super gigantic one for big dogs.  It was from Precision Metal and was made very well.
> 
> My next exercise pen would be either..
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My dad wanted me to get the plastic one. They were on sale a couple weeks ago at Theisen's for $30 something. The Seabreeze ones look really nice. Does anyone have one? The 24" X24" is only a couple bucks more. But according to their website it is half the weight. Do they fold up nicely?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm a dork and this post has nothing to do with the topic, but I am cracking up seeing those kids in that pen.. it looks bizarre to me! Do people really keep their toddlers in pens like that?! :new_Eyecrazy: It doesn't seem like such a bad idea really!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Dec 14 2004, 01:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Dec 14 2004, 01:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23031
[/B][/QUOTE]


Same thing as a playpen really, just updated I guess...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was watching Makeover Mammas (or something like that). The family had a set of quadruplets and they had 2 of those plastic pens hooked together. That is what they kept the kids in. When I was little my parents had this wooden pen that was basically pieces of wood that made Xs. I think I heard that they had to stop making them because kids were sticking their heads in the opens and other kids were closing the X part around their necks.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 14 2004, 02:20 PM
> *I was watching Makeover Mammas (or something like that).  The family had a set of quadruplets and they had 2 of those plastic pens hooked together.  That is what they kept the kids in.  When I was little my parents had this wooden pen that was basically pieces of wood that made Xs.  I think I heard that they had to stop making them because kids were sticking their heads in the opens and other kids were closing the X part around their necks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23036*


[/QUOTE]


ooouchhhhhhh!!!!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella+Dec 14 2004, 01:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooouchhhhhhh!!!!! :new_Eyecrazy:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23057
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah I know we used one when my younger brother was little. They would set it up in the yard when we were outside.


----------

